# Corn: The Other Creepy Vegetable



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I decided to grow corn again this year, more for the free stalks I'll get out of it than for the food. Heck, I'm growing about 144 plants, so who can eat 288 ears of corn themselves? 

Needless to say, I'll be sharing with friends and family.

Anyhow, my plants are just about at full maturity now. They are just under 8 feet tall and nearly all the plants have ears of corn on them. I should be able to start harvesting it in a few days.

I've lost 5 plants to raccoons already and hope they stay the hell away for the rest of the season. With so many plants, I'm not worried about coming up short.

Here's some photos:

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Corn%202007/corn-05.jpg http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Corn%202007/corn-06.jpg​
Anyone else here growing, or ever grown corn before?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow Zombie those have grown considerably since we saw them in July, I see the pumpkins are creeping under them nicely.


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

Hmm, ever consider doing a maze for the lil chillins?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Z, if I lived closer it wouldn't have been raccoons pilfering!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yup ..I have grown corn just for the stalks ...we have a lot of geese here so they got the corn.(now my garden is full of bon fire wood so that was it for the garden.)

One yr we put up about 100 stalks all around our trees it was pretty cool effect. Didn't grow those but they were free.
Keepin my eyes peeled for more this yr!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I fixed corn for our family a couple nights ago and I just kept wondering...how would that stalk hair look for hair on a corpse? Hmmmmm


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Would look great Sickie,
I actually used the silk to make wolf hands one year..glue them to some of those vinyl type gloves..worked great.

btw Zombie nice little punky you got going there


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I thought about making fake corn stalks to use as a scare crow/garden scene I want to have all summer. Not easy to try to come up with "making" corn stalk...they sell fake ones....but for way more money than I have alloted to this project ($ all tied up for Halloween props)....Then I thought, fake corn stalks for Halloween, I hate waiting to get them and having to always haul them home.....maybe monster mud a real stalk? Anybody have some ideas on that? 
(I don't have the room in my yard to grow corn, but I see lots of it as i drive the countryside)


----------

